# Netgear et clé Wep



## smog (1 Mars 2007)

Salut à tous,

J'ai toujours utilisé mon modem DG834G (NetGear) en wifi sans protection WEP ou autre (je suis dans un coin paumé, je risque peu l'utilisation frauduleuse du wifi !). Mais par principe, j'ai voulu l'installer.
J'ai donc fait générer un code WEP, or quand il me demande de le saisir pour me connecter (après détection du signal wifi), il me dit qu'il y a une erreur et qu'il est impossible d'acceder à la connection. Sans plus de détails.

Quelqu'un aurait déjà eu ce genre de problème (j'ai essayé plein de trucs, changement de casse, etc, rien à faire...)

Merci à vous !


----------



## smog (1 Mars 2007)

Euh, p'tite erreur de manip... Au vu de mes recherches, c'est plutôt dans "réseau" que j'aurais dû poster... Désolé...


----------



## smog (8 Mars 2007)

Personne n'a jamais eu ce problème ?


----------



## poupette83 (10 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,  Moi j'ai un netgear DG834 et impossible de faire le 't chat
avec adium il parait que c'est pas mal
Mais moi j'ai un coupe feu et impossible d'entrer ou de sortir ? ??
Je galère depuis 2 ans, personne ne me propose de solution,  sniff....


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Mars 2007)

Bonjour


smog a dit:


> ...J'ai donc fait générer un code WEP, or quand il me demande de le saisir pour me connecter (après détection du signal wifi), il me dit qu'il y a une erreur et qu'il est impossible d'acceder à la connection. Sans plus de détails...


J'ai eu au début, moi aussi, beaucoup de mal à mettre en place la WEP. Cela tenait au fait qu'on ne rentre pas forcément la clé de la même manière sur le DG834G et sur l'adaptateur Wifi qu'on va y connecter.

D'une part, la clé peut être de différentes longueurs suivant le niveau de cryptage (64 ou 128 bits). D'autre part, la clé WEP qui apparaît dans la page de configuration du DG834G est écrite en hexadécimal (0...9 et A...F).

Il faut adapter les paramètres de saisie de la clé WEP sur l'adaptateur Wifi de manière à entrer la bonne valeur.

Par exemple, avec un dongle USB Wifi Sagem-703A (connecté en mode "point d'accès"), comme j'ai choisi un cryptage 128 bits, j'ai dû sélectionner l'option "104 bits (hex) 26 digits" afin pouvoir entrer la même valeur de clé. Le problème étant encore plus ardu sur mon PC, car j'avais alors trois choix de format possibles pour saisir une clé de cette longueur.

Sur un autre dongle USB Wifi, un D-Link DWL-G122 en l'occurrence, j'avais le choix entre une saisie en ASCII et une saisie en hexadécimal, mais sans indication de la longueur. En revanche, il fallait bien préciser que c'était une clé WEP, et non WPA.


En dehors de la clé WEP, il faut aussi penser à paramétrer correctement la norme utilisée (B ou G, ou les deux), le nom du réseau Wifi créé (SID) et le numéro de canal. Mais d'après ce que tu dis, les deux derniers points doivent déjà être corrects.


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Mars 2007)

poupette83 a dit:


> Bonjour,  Moi j'ai un netgear DG834 et impossible de faire le 't chat
> avec adium il parait que c'est pas mal
> Mais moi j'ai un coupe feu et impossible d'entrer ou de sortir ? ??
> Je galère depuis 2 ans, personne ne me propose de solution,  sniff....


Par défaut, le coupe feu du DG834 autorise tous les services sortants et interdit tous les services entrants. En d'autres termes, on peut aller chercher ce qu'on veut sur Internet (WAN) depuis le réseau local (LAN), mais les ordinateurs extérieurs (WAN) ne peuvent pas venir le faire à l'intérieur (LAN).

Pour changer cet état de fait, il faut créer de nouvelles règles au niveau du pare-feu. Dans la page de configuration "Filtrage de contenu: Règles de pare-feu", dans les "Services entrants", il faut cliquer sur le bouton "Ajouter". Dans la page suivante, il faut choisir le service (le port) à activer, préciser le type d'opération ("Toujours Autoriser"), préciser l'adresse IP de l'ordinateur local (LAN) qui recevra les demandes extérieures, et éventuellement la plage d'adresses IP des ordinateurs extérieurs (WAN) autorisés. Quitter en cliquant sur "Appliquer". Avant de quitter, cocher la case du service ajouté afin de l'activer, puis cliquer sur "Appliquer".

Je n'utilise pas Adium, alors je ne sais pas quels ports il utilise. Il faudrait regarder dans la doc...


----------



## esales (10 Mars 2007)

J'ai réussi chez mon oncle à résoudre ce problème.
De tête, il me semble que j'ai noté la clé WEP 40/128 bits du routeur Netgear.
Puis j'ai tapé cette clé wep , la suite héxadécimale (sans les ":") en 40/128 bits avec le signe "$" devant.

Il me semble que c'est la bonne manip.
En tout cas à essayer.
Bonne chance


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Mars 2007)

Bref, &#231;a d&#233;pend de l'adaptateur Wifi utilis&#233;, et non du DG834G.

Quel est le mod&#232;le que tu utilises, smog ?


----------

